# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Fife Bee Breeding and Morphometry Workshop

## gavin

Hi Everyone

John and Enid and many helpers are working hard to get tomorrow's course ready.  We do realise that the snow in the east and north will cause some people difficulties.  Don't worry if you can't make it, but we are still planning to go ahead for those who are able to travel.

Currently the BBC weather site is predicting extensive snow for Tayside and Fife during the evening, so do take care if you are planning to travel this evening.  We will keep an eye on the weather during the day tomorrow in case there are looming problems for those travelling home tomorrow evening.

Otherwise, we hope that those of you able to make it enjoy the day!

Gavin

----------


## gavin

I see that Mike's article in the Scottish Beekeeper quotes a URL with lower case breeding.  I'm afraid that will not work, so here is the right link for the presentations, notes and resources associated with the course:

http://www.sbai.org.uk/Breeding/

Gavin

----------

